# Little Poeple, Big World NEW Season 10/29



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I do not know if anyone cares but on Oct 29 on TLC at 9PM the show returns. I only live down the street from them, so my wife likes the show. I like seeing the places they go that we also go to.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info. So glad they're coming back! :up:


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm kinda surprised that they are back for another season...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

New SP already set. Looking forward to seeing them regularly again. I've watched the Roloffs since they started being on TV.



Spoiler



I hope everything is ok. There was mention of some tragedy. I have a feeling it's about Rocky


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Sad ending to the wedding episode!


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

cheerdude said:


> I'm kinda surprised that they are back for another season...


They are hurting for money. All the kids in school and Matt blowing the bank account.

I do like the show though. Poor Rocky!


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

WRX09MD said:


> They are hurting for money. All the kids in school and Matt blowing the bank account.
> 
> I do like the show though. Poor Rocky!


That is what I meant about sad...I do not know why but the thought of him just going out to the field ALONE, just got to me.


----------

